# [Projekt] Star Four - Sci-Fi RPG



## Partangel (25. Okt 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte euch gerne mein neuestes (und eigentlich erstes ) Spiel vorstellen. Das Spiel heißt Star Four und wird ein 2D Sci-Fi RPG. Zur Geschichte kann ich momentan noch nicht viel sagen, da sich diese noch in der Konzeptphase befindet. Die Entwicklung befindet sich noch in einer sehr frühen Phase und ich kann euch deshalb leider noch kein spielbares Material bieten. Dafür habe ich aber vor ca. einer Woche einen kleinen Trailer gemacht, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. In dem Video sind eigentlich alle bisherigen Bestandteile des Spiels enthalten. Es ist noch eine Menge zu tun und wenn sich hier Leute finden, die mich eventuell unterstützen möchten (speziell beim Erstellen von Grafiken/Animationen) könnt ihr euch gerne melden. 

Das Spiel entwickele ich mit Hilfe von LibGDX. Ich bin momentan dabei die Welt- und Objektphysik auf box2d umzustellen und auch das Integrieren von Beleuchtung wird in der nächsten Zeit dazukommen. Falls ihr Fragen oder Vorschläge habt, immer her damit.

[video=youtube_share;zTzgJYfRqlQ]http://youtu.be/zTzgJYfRqlQ[/video]

ich habe auch ein Twitter-Profil eingerichtet, wo ich immer die aktuellen Entwicklungen poste:
https://twitter.com/GQ_Games


----------

